# Topics > Related topics > AI computer systems and supercomputers >  MediaTek Helio P60, mutli-core AI processing unit, MediaTek, Inc., Hsinchu, Taiwan

## Airicist

Developer - MediaTek, Inc.

Home page - mediatek.com/products/smartphones/mediatek-helio-p60

i.mediatek.com/P60

----------


## Airicist

MediaTek Helio P60. Brilliance starts within

Published on Feb 26, 2018




> We bring brilliance to our chips so you can share your brilliance with the world. Discover the difference MediaTek Helio can make. On-board AI. Smart photos and video. Big core power and performance. Extended battery life. Features and performance so everyone can have a premium device.

----------


## Airicist

MediaTek Helio P60 Thermal Performance with CorePilot 4.0

Published on Mar 7, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Partnering with MediaTek : AI-Enhanced Applications

Published on Mar 25, 2018




> MediaTek Helio P60 provides an AI-ecosystem that allows device makers and developers to easily create exciting apps and useful enhancements, enhancing your everyday Android experience.

----------


## Airicist

MediaTek Smart Home

Published on May 3, 2018

----------

